# Deer by proxie. I wonder?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare bought me a new 20 gauge slug gun for our 25 annaversy in Febuary.











I had been wanting a slug gun for some time.

She took the picture of this buck on the 9th of nov.










Opening morning I let a 4 point pass from this blind over looking the creek and the old creek bed.









Opening evening I let a 5 point pass from the same blind.

Second day I was in this finished blind.









In the morning I let a 4 point pass, I believe the same one as opening morning. That evening as I was packing up for the day I let another 4 point pass. 

Then Saturday morning I had a noon appointment to go look to see if I could save some bees in a fallen tree. Since the blind over looking the creek is the cloest to the house I hunted it again despite my rule of not doing the same blind two days in a row.
About 9:30 Kare comes up the stairs from putting wood in the furnace, looks out the living room window and calls me on the talk about. 
She says the big buck is on the hill heading to the back. 
I set my book down and remove my chair so I can get a good view behind my blind. I see the buck coming along the ridge line to me. Looks as if I'm going to get an easy shot, but the buck stops in some brush and then climbs up on the trail along the creek. Once he hits the trail he starts to reverase his course. I aimed and squeezed off the shot. The buck runs behind some big trees stumbling as he went. I rack the gun for a second shot if he comes out from behind the trees. I can see him moving and kare is talking to me on the radio but I'm watching to see if the deer is going to move again. Seems like 10 to 15 minutes to me but Kare said 4 minutes she saw me from our living room window approching the deer . He is down for the count, My first southern Michigan white tail, My 49th year of hunting them.
The buck hammer did an awsome job going in at a quartering angle behind the left front shoulder jelling the lungs and punching a hole thru the heart. I recovered the bullet just under the hide behind the right shoulder.
A team effort netted a nice buck.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey, nice buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good job!

I'm surprised you recovered the slug though.
Usually it takes more than a deer to stop one


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations, team effort really works.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like the Remington 870 I have, but mine is a twelve. Congrats on the buck! By the way, MI must be different from Ohio, so as to not lead anyone into difficulties, readers should check to see if using a radio in the manner you described is legal in their state. In Ohio, I could face a fine for doing that here. (Also notice the requirements for hunter orange must differ, as well.)


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice buck,and I loved the story. I had a nice buck come up behind my stand last year,and was within four feet when I saw him.Then had to wait until he got about 25 yards going away from me, when he turned broadside, feeding on acorns before I shot him.I don't like them getting that close,but I'm not complaining,lol,right now I would shoot one climbing my steps.


----------



## makete (Aug 4, 2010)

WTG!!! I havent been lucky yet, but still trying.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> readers should check to see if using a radio in the manner you described is legal in their state


True, in many states it's illegal
They call it "taking game with the aid of an electronic device"


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Life is good !


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigans law on blaze orange is 4 sq inches. Normally I just wear a stocking cap but Kare wanted it when going down to take pictures. Of course I am hunting my own posted signs about 25 feed apart property. I also have informed the tresspassers of the past I am no longer giving warnings I procute since they didn't seem to have any qualms on depositing paper towel all over in my woods while tracking a deer with out permission.
In Michigan you need the land owners permission to tresspass even to recover game. I get my neighbours permission well before the season.

Thanks for the nice comments.

 Al


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Woohoo. Congratulations. I am waiting for my first buck but just started last year. Luckily, if you through sticks at em like I do, then season opens a month earlier and we can take two does during archery season. No shortage there. And if it takes me 49 years to get a buck then I will be thankful that I lived to be 99 years old.

The DW said it is time for some deer sausage.......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This was my first* southern Michigan *buck. We have a deer camp in the UPPER near Rapid River where I have shot a many bucks. The last one I shot up there I wrote a story about that was published in the Dec. 2004 Michigan Out Of Doors Magizine, I used my dads deer rifle on it.
Before that I hunted my dads farm between Marion and Evart Michigan. If I were keeping score I and some where near 65 total bucks includeing one from Minnesota and one from Wisconsin.

Thanks for the nice comments.

Deer Camp In the UPPER isn't the same since My hunting partners death in 2008.

 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice buck!


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice buck there al

ya didn't miss much up here 

lots of snow,seen 1 doe

DS1 shot a nice 8pt but some one did a grab n go on him before he got to it

tossed it in a pickup and scooted

wen he got there the blood on the trail was hot and alot their

Doc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fellow I know up there said the hunting was good near Rock, McFarlin area.

Hate those road hunter theifs. We gated our deer camp property near Rapid River cause the road hunters would drive the trails in the woods right up to our blinds in some cases even. 
Most were locals too.

 Al


----------

